# Police Officer David Moore



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer David Moore

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department
Indiana*
End of Watch: Wednesday, January 26, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 29
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, January 23, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Officer David Moore succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained three days earlier while making a traffic stop at approximately 9:00 am.

He had entered the vehicle's license plate number into his computer and then approached the car. As he did so he was shot four times; twice in the face, once in the leg, and once in vest. A passerby called 911 to report an officer was down.

A parolee suspect was arrested later that evening and is being held in connection with Officer Moore's murder.

Officer Moore remained in a coma since the shooting and his organs were donated after his death.

Officer Moore had served with the Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department for six years. He is survived by his parents. His father was a retired member of the agency and his mother was an actively serving member of the agency.

Agency Contact Information
Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department
50 North Alabama Street
Indianapolis, IN 46204

Phone: (317) 327-3811

_*Please contact the Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Moore.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

